# OFFICIAL NFL 2012 Season



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_*The season has officialy begun.*_​


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

David Akers just rocked the building with a 63 yard field goal. Pressure is well and truly on the Packers now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

******* Redskins....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm shocked my 49ers beat GB in GB. Awesome game.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn, Russel Wilson just got let down badly by his receivers. 

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Damn, Russel Wilson just got let down badly by his receivers.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


You think so? Are you referring to their inability to get open? Idk, I think zona's secondary just locked them down. 


I only saw the last 4 plays though, so your probably referring to the entire game so if so, nvm =)


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> David Akers just rocked the building with a 63 yard field goal. Pressure is well and truly on the Packers now.


Janikowski will break that record this year if he gets the chance. I can't remember which game it was but it was a 57 yarder and the ball was less than a couple feet from the top of the goal post when it went through.

Oddly enough I remember a high school kid kicking a 72 yarder 10 or 15 years or so ago. They use a 2 inch tee but still damn impressive.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

REDSKINS!!!!!!!!

RG3 looked awesome!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> REDSKINS!!!!!!!!
> 
> RG3 looked awesome!


You ain't lyin'. I hadn't paid attention to any preseason games or anything else but watched a bit of the Redskins game and was blown away. That kid was putting passes on the money for as long as I watched. Didn't matter what type of play either. Only negative I saw was when he didn't pitch on an option play which wouldn't have went anywhere ways.

The Redskins seem to have found their quarterback:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> You think so? Are you referring to their inability to get open? Idk, I think zona's secondary just locked them down.
> 
> 
> I only saw the last 4 plays though, so your probably referring to the entire game so if so, nvm =)


Wilson was putting the ball in the perfect place that whole drive except the short one to Rice. And they never caught one, they just got pass interference calls that probably would have slid if it wasn't the replacements. The last two passes in the endzone should probably have been caught. It was great defense, but Wilson made great plays. The last one to Edwards should have been caught for sure, it was right on target perfect and it just went through his hands and they looked to the refs, like they did after every other drop.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> You ain't lyin'. I hadn't paid attention to any preseason games or anything else but watched a bit of the Redskins game and was blown away. That kid was putting passes on the money for as long as I watched. Didn't matter what type of play either. Only negative I saw was when he didn't pitch on an option play which wouldn't have went anywhere ways.
> 
> The Redskins seem to have found their quarterback:thumbsup:


I really really hope he keeps it up. I am so tired of these QB's that the Redskins bring in. Garcon played awesome as well. Nice to have another good option out there. Just hope that O-line holds up for them.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2 games today..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 2 games today..


Yep. Monday Night Football!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Loads of games tonight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Loads of games tonight.


Sunday's are always the big football days. Most games are played.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just put on the Eagles-Ravens game. Vick with a beautiful touchdown.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone read the article on ESPN this morning where RG3 is complaing that he was being hit late and that they took cheap shots at him. Then said something about bounties when no one asked about them. He was also crying during the game that when he scrambled out of the pocket guys were leading with the hit, not launching, just leading with the head. Kid seems to be talented, but if this keeps up, also really soft.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

There wasn't really anything in it that I would consider "crying." He made mention of dirty hits which actually happened. (there is video of him being forearmed in the head after the play was done)




Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You don't go to the media and complain about that kind of thing. It doesn't look good and guess what every single team is going to do now.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> You don't go to the media and complain about that kind of thing. It doesn't look good and guess what every single team is going to do now.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


Probably not throw cheap shots as they can be fined/suspended. It's not like RG3 is even really complaining that much. He just pointed out that it was unprofessional. The coach as well as other analysts have said the same.

This isn't showing that RG3 is "soft" at all.

Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Cardinals brought it to Eagles..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Cardinals brought it to Eagles..


Cardinals are doing really well so far. 3-0 with wins over the Eagles and the Pats.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How are your teams doing right now guys?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> How are your teams doing right now guys?


Meh Redskins are 2-2 and they play Atlanta this weekend. RG3 is still tearing it up though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

About damn time!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Saints 1-4 with a bye week coming up, can they turn this thing around? Two freaking away games and a tough home game are after that: Bucs, Broncos and Eagles.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Saints 1-4 with a bye week coming up, can they turn this thing around? Two freaking away games and a tough home game are after that: Bucs, Broncos and Eagles.


I think they will do better, but no way do they take the division unless Atlanta just tanks.


----------

